# Painting steps!



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I was hoping to just hear peoples various methodologies in terms of prep & painting of steps.

In my experience these areas have a high chance of failure: Vancouver gets lots of rain, a bit of snow, lots of greenery so mildew galore etc.. As well many houses around here are very old and underneath staircase ventilation could be bad and heat could come through and cause paint failure.

With that in mind I am always investigating better ways of doing them.

Currently I have 2 options (price points I should say)

Option 1: completely strip all previous coatings and apply suitable top coat (currently using Sharkskin by Cloverdale Paint). Almost no one is willing to pay the cost of stripping a stair case with 5 layers of paint on it.

Option 2: Wash steps with something to get rid of mold and mildew, pressure wash it or scrub/rinse it off. Scrape and sand all failing paint, sand edges until they are no longer peeling. Apply suitable product (same as above).

Any other proven methodologies. With Option 2 I generally get failure within a year. (not using Sharskin, but using Arborcoat solid stain for instance or porch and floor enamels)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm at a point now that I'm seriously thinking of not offering a warrantee for painted stairs. My typical stair job has a few coats of paint on it, is peeling and may even have splits in the wood. Couple that with our winters and people shoveling and salting there stairs, its almost bound to fail. 

Even with your option #1, if they shovel the snow and break the coating, water *will* get under it and you have your failure.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm at a point now that I'm seriously thinking of not offering a warrantee for painted stairs. My typical stair job has a few coats of paint on it, is peeling and may even have splits in the wood. Couple that with our winters and people shoveling and salting there stairs, its almost bound to fail.
> 
> Even with your option #1, if they shovel the snow and break the coating, water *will* get under it and you have your failure.



Exactly. But a lot of people seem to think it is a failing of the contractor.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Never offered a warranty of any type on steps. When the customer asks why not, I usually explain to them all of the problems mentioned here and a few others. Then I ask if they were in my shoes if they would offer a warranty? If you present it right, it'll get a few chuckles and nods of agreement from them.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Never offered a warranty of any type on steps. When the customer asks why not, I usually explain to them all of the problems mentioned here and a few others. Then I ask if they were in my shoes if they would offer a warranty? If you present it right, it'll get a few chuckles and nods of agreement from them.



I don't warranty steps either. That wasn't the point. I just wanted to see if there was some secrets I was missing, or if I was doing something unnecessarily wrong.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Coby, there are only so many ways you can paint steps. If you're a pro and do all the right prep steps, (which I certainly figured you are and have), then you've done all you can do. The best results I ever got was with SW Tred-Plex, and on painted steps with normal use, it lasted about a year. Everywhere else is still going strong 5 years later.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't done any wooden steps since 2000...

I tell them to let it peel off, it's the new "country classic" look.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Exactly. But a lot of people seem to think it is a failing of the contractor.


 A failing is better than a falling.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I haven't done any wooden steps since 2000...
> 
> I tell them to let it peel off, it's the new "country classic" look.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Good one!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Start at the bottom and work your way up to the top. That way you can look down over your finished work and admire it. :whistling2:


----------

